
Twitter users are revealing the identities of white supremacist protestors - mgiannopoulos
https://www.google.lu/amp/s/www.recode.net/platform/amp/2017/8/13/16140614/charlottesville-protestor-identities-twitter-yesyoureracist-white-nationalists
======
nsaslideface
Or to put it another way, the protesters are revealing their own identities by
making their info public.

I am skeptical of how useful this is in the long run. It's therapeutic for
some of my fellow leftists ("haha, this person's name is sullied for life, I
imagine") but real, permanent change is less easy than this.

------
deft
Before anyone comes in and acts like this is wrong: attaching a face to a
'free speech' protest is perfectly OK. There's no legal penalties for saying
horrific racist comments, but there are social ones.

Props to these people, however I hope there aren't any mistaken identities.

~~~
berberous
While it's hard to feel any sympathy for this particular group of nazi losers,
I think Slate Star Codex makes some decent points about the dangers of this
kind of behavior:

[http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/07/29/against-signal-
boosting...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/07/29/against-signal-boosting-as-
doxxing/)

------
mikeash
For those wringing their hands about free speech, remember that this was a
_violent_ event which resulted in one death, a dozen or two serious injuries,
and lots and lots of less serious injuries.

It's one thing to call out people involved in a peaceful Nazi rally (although
I don't think I'd be opposed to that either), and white another to call out
people involved in fighting and killing peaceful protestors.

------
peterwwillis
_“I understand the photo has a very negative connotation,” he said. “But I
hope that the people sharing the photo are willing to listen that I’m not the
angry racist they see in that photo.”_

Apparently, racists do not know they are racist.

------
cup
If you're comfortable enough marching in public then I would have assume you'd
have no issue with people knowing you were at that event.

------
concede_pluto
Two problems: suppressing dumb ideas lends them unwarranted credibility, and
in their fervor they will almost certainly victimize innocent people.

~~~
smt88
I don't see this as suppressing dumb ideas. Quite the opposite -- it's fueling
a national debate about those ideas. These people are getting much more of a
platform than they'd otherwise have, and I disagree that it gives them
credibility. It gives them warranted (and necessary) visibility, juxtaposed
against a social backlash, which hurts their credibility.

To your second point: what makes you think doxxing them is going to motivate
them to victimize people that they wouldn't otherwise victimize?

